# Tuyệt chiêu làm sữa chua dẻo mát mịn và cực ngon bằng nồi cơm điện, ai ăn cũng phải khen



## Vũ Thu Hằng (25/5/18)

Sữa chua là một trong những món ăn vặt giải nhiệt không thể thiếu vào mùa hè oi nồng. Các nàng có thể tận dụng chiếc nồi cơm điện sẵn có ở nhà mình và làm theo các bước đơn giản dưới đây là sẽ thu được những hũ sữa chua "nhà làm" mát lành.



​
*Nguyên liệu:*
- 1 lít sữa tươi không đường.
- 1 hộp sữa chua có đường.
- 1 lon sữa đặc.




_Nguyên liệu này có thể làm được 12 hũ sữa chua._
​- Thời gian thực hiện: 20 phút.
- Thời gian ủ: 6 - 8 tiếng.

*Cách làm:*
- Lấy sữa chua để ngoài nhiệt độ phòng cho hết lạnh. Lưu ý: sữa chua làm men cái không được để quá lâu, ngày sản xuất phải mới, chỉ trong khoảng 14 ngày trở lại.

- Dùng nước sôi khử trùng các dụng cụ làm sữa chua như hũ đựng, muỗng... rồi úp ngược hũ lại để khô hết nước mới sử dụng.

_Lưu ý: _Nếu sữa chua quá cũ hay hũ đựng chưa tiệt trùng, sữa chua làm ra có thể sẽ bị nhớt, không ngon.




_- Đặt nồi lên bếp, cho sữa tươi vào đun ở lửa nhỏ._​
- Cho sữa đặc vào nồi và khuấy đều hỗn hợp sữa tươi với sữa đặc rồi đun lửa nhỏ cho đến khi sữa sôi lăn tăn thì tắt bếp.

- Để hỗn hợp sữa nguội khoảng 35 độ C (lưu ý: đây là nhiệt độ giúp men sữa chua hoạt động tốt nhất, nhiệt độ cao hơn làm men bị chết, nhiệt độ thấp hơn làm men không sinh trưởng được). Bí kíp giúp nhận biết nhiệt độ sữa đạt hay chưa bằng cách nhỏ sữa ra lòng bàn tay, nếu bạn thấy âm ấm và không bị nóng là đạt.




_- Múc 2 muỗng canh hỗn hợp sữa ấm cho vào sữa chua cái và khuấy cho sữa chua loãng ra để trộn cho đều._​
- Cho sữa chua cái ngược lại vào sữa ấm và khuấy đều rồi rót vào hũ đựng bằng thủy tinh.



​
- Cho các hũ thủy tinh vào nồi cơm điện, đổ nước ấm vào nồi (lưu ý: nước ngập khoảng 2/3 chiều cao của hũ là được). Đóng nắp nồi cơm điện lại và ủ từ 6 - 8 giờ, các bạn chú ý không xê dịch nồi nhiều trong quá trình ủ để tránh việc sữa chua bị long chân. Nếu trời lạnh, sau mỗi 2 tiếng, bạn nên găm điện và để chế độ giữ ấm “Keep Warm - Hâm nóng” khoảng 15 phút rồi rút điện ra để sữa chua ủ tốt hơn.




_- Sữa chua đã ủ đủ thời gian thì bạn cho vào ngăn mát tủ lạnh 3 - 4 tiếng là có thể thưởng thức._​
_Sữa chua ngoài việc rất bổ dưỡng cho cơ thể còn giúp làm đẹp da, giảm cân, giữ dáng thon gọn. Chúc các bạn thành công và ngon miệng với công thức làm sữa chua bằng nồi cơm điện đơn giản như trên nhé!_

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

